

Alternote: Alternative Evernote Client for Mac Goes Golden Master - alternote
http://alternoteapp.com

======
hanlec
I always wished Evernote would store my text as text and Alternote seems to be
the first tool that (at least tricks me---in the good sense) that I can use
Markdown to enter my notes.

~~~
SashaRakovets
Full Markdown support is coming in version 2.0 early Spring.

------
jkmcf
So far it's a much better experience than the Evernote editor. Now if we can
only figure out a way to shoehorn in some encryption...

~~~
SashaRakovets
Encrypted text support will be added in one of updates after the Mac App Store
release.

------
yumadilov
Excellent app. Very clean interface. It's like your default note app, but
connected with Evernote

~~~
SashaRakovets
Thanks for your compliments!

